# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Als u niet verzekerd bent

## Leontien

De zorgverzekering is verplicht en dekt alle medisch noodzakelijke kosten. Toch zijn sommige mensen niet verzekerd. De financiële gevolgen voor onverzekerden kunnen groot zijn. Wie niet verzekerd is, blijft verstoken van medische hulp of krijgt de rekening gepresenteerd. En die is voor veel mensen niet op te brengen, want medische zorg is duur. 

Daarom heeft Stichting De Ombudsman heeft een telefonisch meldpunt ingericht voor onverzekerden. Mensen die onverzekerd zijn, krijgen hulp bij het afsluiten van een zorgverzekering en het aanvragen van zorgtoeslag. U kunt het gratis nummer 0800 64 64 644 bellen op werkdagen van 10 tot 16 uur. 


Bron: kiesBeter.nl

----------

